# Hollywood hypocrites against guns aiming guns .



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

clink this link>Hollywood hypocrites against guns aiming guns - YouTube

_here is a copy/paste_
You may think that those sexy sitcoms or violent dramas are just entertainment and shouldn't really have serious effects. For any single show that's probably correct, but for too many people, we're not talking about a single show every so often, and it is a problem.

Child psychologist, Dr. Debra Kowalski, explains, "With children having so much exposure to the media, the messages that come across&#8230; are very important and they shape how a child sees the world and what a child sees as important. &#8230;A lot of the messages related to violence and sexuality can negatively impact a child."

The repetition of violence causes children to become desensitized. The same thing happens to adults, but children are more vulnerable. It also holds true for explicit sexual content. In fact, relatively little exposure to pornographic material at an early age can significantly disturb a child and interact with their sleeping and other behaviors. It can also affect the way they interact socially with peers, as well as foster anxiety and fear in other situations.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ..."With children having so much exposure to the media, the messages that come across&#8230;are very important and they shape how a child sees the world and what a child sees as important&#8230;A lot of the messages related to violence and sexuality can negatively impact a child."...


It is one of the jobs of responsible parents to limit the "inputs" to children's brains.
While there is nothing intrinsically wrong with artificial depictions of sex and violence, permitting a child to read, see, or hear them, particularly when delivered in extremely graphic detail, is nothing short of criminal negligence. That which an adult can discern and accept as "mere entertainment," a child sees as reality and a role model.
Thus, the problem is not so much Hollywood's presentation of _Reservoir Dogs_ or _Deep Throat_, as it is the criminally negligent behavior of the parent who permits the child to see either one. Let us not excoriate an entire industry, rather than place the blame on bad parenting, where it belongs.

The worst part of Hollywood's behavior is not the production of violent and sexually explicit movies, but rather the hypocrisy of presenting movies like _Death Wish_ and _True Grit_ while, at the same time, militating as an entire industry for so-called "gun control" (that is, elimination and confiscation).


----------

